# Filled the barrel last night!



## BOWFINWHITT (Apr 14, 2021)

82 fatties


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 15, 2021)

Good shooting!

What do you do with the fish?

I watched a Darcizzle video and she was hitting tilapia from 20+ yards in the canal behind her house.


----------

